

What’s the Internet? – Hilarious Video of NBC’s The Today Show in 1994 - kkleiner
http://singularityhub.com/2011/02/01/whats-the-internet-hilarious-video-of-nbcs-the-today-show-in-1994/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted lots of times. Here are a few:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2156163>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2157322>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2159550>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2161820>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2163105>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2163466>

Currently no comments on any of them.

~~~
TomOfTTB
Well there are a lot of examples of items that get submitted to HN and go
unnoticed only to be posted 2 days later and get to the top of the front page.

This video, aside from being hilarious, is actually very informative. As
someone who has been on usenet since elementary school I really didn't grasp
how clueless the average person was in 1994 until I saw this video. It shows
you just how far we've come in less than 20 years and really puts a lot of
things in perspective (at least as far as I'm concerned)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes

      > there are a lot of examples of items that get submitted
      > to HN and go unnoticed only to be posted 2 days later and
      > get to the top of the front page.
    

Agreed, and I see that as a developing problem. It didn't seem to happen as
often two years ago, or even one year ago, but it seems to be happening a lot
now. A consequence is that a significant proportion of submissions are
duplicated stories. It would be nice to ensure that stories people obviously
like (because they are submitted repeatedly) actually got noticed the first
time around.

There are simply too many submissions for people to see them all, and so many
good submissions are simply lost in the noise. If they get noticed then they
get upvoted and hit the front page, but many sink without trace. The
resubmissions are indirect evidence that we are missing potentially valuable
stories.

It would be nice to fix that.

